# New to tarantulas



## Peavey91 (Feb 14, 2017)

What's upppppp!!!!!
I'm not new to husbandry and know what it ultimately takes to care for a pet properly. I've had fish tanks since I was 7 ranging from Salt water reef tanks to co2 injected high tech planted tanks. I've bred everything from dwarf shrimp like black king Kong, to guppies, to dwarf cichlids. 

But I wanted to get into something else and I seen petco selling slings, I know i know don't buy from petco. But I also don't have 200 to spend for a sling or spider Ling from private breeders. So off to petco I shall go. I'm thinking about getting a red rump, a pink toe, I forget the other one I was thinking about getting. But my questions are these.

Arboreal or terrestrial? Tropical or arrid? Borrower? What would be some of the best options for a first time tsrantula. And in that respect I'm a naturalist. I love to provide the most natural environment for my pets as possible hence the reef tanks and planted tanks. Biotopes if you will. What type of plants coincide with the spider you recommend from the same region and are readily available. 

Thank you guys!!!!!

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Kayis (Feb 14, 2017)

For a first T I would suggest getting a terrestrial. Anything Brachypelma that petco has to offer would suffice. I don't do "naturalistic" enclosures so someone else can give that advice since i'm assuming you're looking to add real plants? Have fun with that....my T's bulldoze anything and everything in their enclosures lol.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## EulersK (Feb 14, 2017)

Peavey91 said:


> But I also don't have 200 to spend for a sling or spider Ling from private breeders


Whaaa...?  What dealers are you looking at? Private breeders/sellers are _always_ cheaper than retail.

As for your questions, that's largely up to you. Here is a video on common starter tarantulas, but there are other great ones as well. I really wouldn't recommend having a live plant in with your tarantula unless you have experience in it (dart frogs would be a great example). The problems of mold growth, pests, stagnant air, soil choice, and humidity can all kill a tarantula. From what you've said, you have no experience in terrestrial vivariums. As I'm sure you can imagine, the problems of plant life in an aquatic setting are wholly different than in a terrestrial setting. Of course, up to you, but that may be one too many learning curves. If you insist on it, then look at an arid species paired with a succulent plant that requires very little water. You can get an adult female A. chalcodes for under $100.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 6


----------



## Kayis (Feb 14, 2017)

Yeah i'd like to add while I prefer you don't pick one up at petco....your choice and I do understand it's a lot cheaper since you won't have to pay shipping costs.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## viper69 (Feb 14, 2017)

Peavey91 said:


> What's upppppp!!!!!
> I'm not new to husbandry and know what it ultimately takes to care for a pet properly. I've had fish tanks since I was 7 ranging from Salt water reef tanks to co2 injected high tech planted tanks. I've bred everything from dwarf shrimp like black king Kong, to guppies, to dwarf cichlids.
> 
> But I wanted to get into something else and I seen petco selling slings, I know i know don't buy from petco. But I also don't have 200 to spend for a sling or spider Ling from private breeders. So off to petco I shall go. I'm thinking about getting a red rump, a pink toe, I forget the other one I was thinking about getting. But my questions are these.
> ...


Some beginner slings from private breeders and vendors cost *5$*, what has made you think you need *200$* ??????????:wideyed::wideyed::wideyed::wideyed:

Almost all your husbandry experience is useless with Ts. Ts aren't fish and vice versa. As they are radically different animals with radically different requirements. Even my reptile husbandry experience is virtually useless w/Ts too. About the ONLY thing that WILL be useful is your attention to detail.


Also, while not impossible to set up planted vivaria for Ts, they generally pull up plants and conduct their own landscaping regularly. So that idea, while up to you, should be thrown out the window, UNLESS you enjoy micromanaging and redoing your setups regularly. Most T owners don't, but you MIGHT! You're a glutton for punishment if you do hahaha.

Considering you have never owned a T. Get an arid terrestrial, and not an arboreal, esp a Pink Toe. Most first time Pink Toe owners end up with dead slings because the Avic genus has a narrow window of THRIVING, and is not forgiving of husbandry errors. Most kill their Avics w/out even knowing it.

A great species to start with G. pulchripes, or an E. sp. Red.

Reactions: Agree 8 | Funny 2 | Award 1


----------



## draiko (Feb 14, 2017)

viper69 said:


> Ts aren't fish and vice versa


What??!! No way!! 

I dont have anything else constructive to add except that Ive never paid more at a breeder than a petshop. Breeders are always cheaper. Have fun!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## viper69 (Feb 14, 2017)

draiko said:


> What??!! No way!!
> 
> I dont have anything else constructive to add except that Ive never paid more at a breeder than a petshop. Breeders are always cheaper. Have fun!


Glad that was helpful!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ungoliant (Feb 14, 2017)

Peavey91 said:


> But I wanted to get into something else and I seen petco selling slings, I know i know don't buy from petco. But I also don't have 200 to spend for a sling or spider Ling from private breeders. So off to petco I shall go.


For slings, the shipping often costs more than the spider. Ordering online becomes more economical (factoring in shipping costs) when you're ordering more than one tarantula (or a larger tarantula).

If you're averse to shipping costs, try looking for a reputable seller that lives within a reasonable driving distance. (Craigslist can also be an option, but finding a good deal there is pretty hit-and-miss, and many "unsexed" juveniles may be male.) If you can't find one, exotic pet shows (like Repticon) can be a great way to find deals on tarantulas.

If Petco is truly your only option, be aware that the tarantulas may not be labeled correctly. (The "Tarantula Hut" enclosures should be replaced with something more appropriate.)




Peavey91 said:


> Arboreal or terrestrial? Tropical or arrid? Borrower? What would be some of the best options for a first time tsrantula.


An arid terrestrial species is generally best for your first tarantula. @EulersK has several good suggestions in his video. Any reasonably priced species from _Aphonopelma_, _Grammostola_, _Euathlus_, or _Brachypelma_ is generally a great first tarantula.

A juvenile (2" or bigger) is often hardier than a sling, but sling care is not rocket science, and if you have the patience to wait for it to grow, it can be an option for beginners.




Peavey91 said:


> And in that respect I'm a naturalist. I love to provide the most natural environment for my pets as possible hence the reef tanks and planted tanks. Biotopes if you will. What type of plants coincide with the spider you recommend from the same region and are readily available.


As others have mentioned, it is often difficult to create an enclosure that is good for both live plants and tarantulas. (Most plants need sunlight, which you don't want in a tarantula enclosure due to the greenhouse effect making it too hot.) I would stick with realistic-looking fake plants for now and experiment later when you have some more tarantula experience under your belt.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Informative 1 | Helpful 1


----------



## Peavey91 (Feb 14, 2017)

One thing I have failed to mention is I used to keep scorpions and breed them as well.

As far as maintaining plants go i have a pretty good idea of how to keep the t. From digging them up or re arranging them. Keeping humidity, moisture, tank clean is no problem for me, having kept reptiles such as chameleons, which if not cared for properly can die almost instantly, that aspect of a tropical terrarium is no issue I have. I actually prefer tropical to arrid. But what makes pink toes as sling to juvis harder to care for?


----------



## EulersK (Feb 14, 2017)

Peavey91 said:


> One thing I have failed to mention is I used to keep scorpions and breed them as well.
> 
> As far as maintaining plants go i have a pretty good idea of how to keep the t. From digging them up or re arranging them. Keeping humidity, moisture, tank clean is no problem for me, having kept reptiles such as chameleons, which if not cared for properly can die almost instantly, that aspect of a tropical terrarium is no issue I have. I actually prefer tropical to arrid. But what makes pink toes as sling to juvis harder to care for?


See, all of that was _much _more valuable information than you keeping aquatics! If you prefer tropical, look into an adult female T. stirmi. They get nice and large, they tend to not excavate (meaning they'll leave your plants alone), and they require higher humidity. You can pick up adult females for $100-$150 here in the States. Do not fall for L. parahybana's being tropical spiders - that's a myth perpetuated by the internet. They're inexpensive and a good beginner tarantula, but they aren't tropical.

I'm sure it goes without saying that you'll need a cleanup crew in your tank if you plan on doing this. I've got P. scaber and springtails (of unknown species) in with my T. stirmi, and it works like a charm.

As for the last question... Viper already answered it.


viper69 said:


> Most first time Pink Toe owners end up with dead slings because the Avic genus has a narrow window of THRIVING, and is not forgiving of husbandry errors. Most kill their Avics w/out even knowing it.

Reactions: Helpful 1


----------



## Peavey91 (Feb 14, 2017)

If not going arboreal what terrestrial species would be good in a tropical environment and are relatively small. Keep in mind I am set in stone on raising from a sling


----------



## EulersK (Feb 14, 2017)

Peavey91 said:


> If not going arboreal what terrestrial species would be good in a tropical environment and are relatively small. Keep in mind I am set in stone on raising from a sling


A. seemanni would be a good choice, but they burrow and therefore will absolutely dig up your plants. They max out at roughly 4-5", but they are slow growing. They're also a bit of a pet hole.

P. cancerides would be my pick, but they do get fairly large at 6-7". They also grow _very_ slowly once they hit the 3" stage, but they're a joy. Always hungry and gorgeous. They are very bitey little things, be prepared for that.

M. robustom is a great species, and grows at a medium rate. They max out at 5-6". It's another burrower, but it's not a pet hole at all. It will also dig up your plants.

P. sazimai might be another one to look into, but it's not a very humid species. They need light humidity. Another burrower.

H. gigas is another big one at 6-7" (they're quite leggy, so that number is misleading), but they're probably the most humid on this list. They actually can fish for their prey - there are videos of them crawling under water looking for food. Again, also very defensive. With your skillset, you might be able to have a small pond in there with fish for it to hunt. The killed fish will smell terrible though, keep that in mind.

N. chromatus or N. coloratovillosus both get to be 5-6" and require it mildly humid. Again, defensive.

C. fimbriatus can be a burrower or heavy webber depending on the setup, and max out at 4". This is an advanced species, and a bite from an adult female will send you to the hospital. Do this one at your own discretion. _Very_ defensive once they settle into their home - they will chase down threats, and they're the fastest on this list.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Helpful 1


----------



## Venom1080 (Feb 14, 2017)

EulersK said:


> A. seemanni would be a good choice, but they burrow and therefore will absolutely dig up your plants. They max out at roughly 4-5", but they are slow growing. They're also a bit of a pet hole.
> 
> P. cancerides would be my pick, but they do get fairly large at 6-7". They also grow _very_ slowly once they hit the 3" stage, but they're a joy. Always hungry and gorgeous. They are very bitey little things, be prepared for that.
> 
> ...


i dont really think OWs are a good choice for a first time spider?

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Feb 14, 2017)

EulersK said:


> M. robustom is a great species, and grows at a medium rate. They max out at 5-6". It's another burrower, but it's not a pet hole at all. It will also dig up your plants.


Mine wasn't as well a complete pet hole, until recently, when she decided to dig, and dig, and dig (she's digging even now) like someone that continue to walk the unfinished stairs of Inferno. Bye baby :-/

* the joy of not being a 'substrate Scrooge' :-s

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Peavey91 (Feb 14, 2017)

The red rump I was almost set on but I've heard towards full maturity they get quite aggressive. I was almost set on a rose hair but I wanted to keep a more humid tank, more on the top side ofor 70 to 80 percent humidity. I don't necessarily want a pet hole either the challenge of keeping an avic. Avic. Or versicolor from sling into adulthood kinda strikes a light bulb on in my head......


----------



## EulersK (Feb 14, 2017)

Venom1080 said:


> i dont really think OWs are a good choice for a first time spider?


Agreed, but he's not a greenhorn with exotic pets. And he's also not a kid. This is the rare instance where I wouldn't be violently against someone getting an OW as their first tarantula. I wouldn't _encourage_ that he get an OW as a first tarantula, but it's an option so long as he respects the animal.



Chris LXXIX said:


> Mine wasn't as well a complete pet hole, until recently, when she decided to dig, and dig, and dig (she's digging even now) like someone that continue to walk the unfinished stairs of Inferno. Bye baby :-/
> 
> * the joy of not being a 'substrate Scrooge' :-s


M. robustom's burrowing is only matched by Ceratogyrus

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## EulersK (Feb 14, 2017)

Peavey91 said:


> The red rump I was almost set on but I've heard towards full maturity they get quite aggressive. I was almost set on a rose hair but I wanted to keep a more humid tank, more on the top side ofor 70 to 80 percent humidity. I don't necessarily want a pet hole either the challenge of keeping an avic. Avic. Or versicolor from sling into adulthood kinda strikes a light bulb on in my head......


Red rump = B. vagans

B. vagans is a semi-arid species. A humid tank would kill that spider. Most Avics aren't as humid as you're describing, either. There are plenty of vivariums out there with Avics - if you ditched the super high humidity thing, you'd be able to do it.

Note that I don't believe Petco sells _any_ species that are meeting your criteria...


----------



## Peavey91 (Feb 14, 2017)

I know they don't but I'm getting ideas, which is what I wanted. Petco is limited on what they have. But also I know I'm not just buying a pet but saying an animal from neglectance from ignorant parents buying for there children because it's a wow factor or someone thinking it's just a game to watch them prey on food. I've been around plenty of exotic animals in my life, even how short it may be, while my entire focus was on aquatic species, I've always had an interest in tarantulas because of there nature and the way there body actually functions is amazing.


----------



## Venom1080 (Feb 14, 2017)

Peavey91 said:


> The red rump I was almost set on but I've heard towards full maturity they get quite aggressive. I was almost set on a rose hair but I wanted to keep a more humid tank, more on the top side ofor 70 to 80 percent humidity. I don't necessarily want a pet hole either the challenge of keeping an avic. Avic. Or versicolor from sling into adulthood kinda strikes a light bulb on in my head......


Avicularia are not challenging. ive had no issues once i learned how to set up their cage. mind you, they are best kept dry. check out Nhandu chromatus, A geniculata, Ephobopus are very nice too. Pamphobeteus, Phormictopus are also wetter species.
plants can be done, and the results can look amazing, but they are more work than what its worth IMO. maybe one day though.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Jeff23 (Feb 14, 2017)

You are going to have a rough time finding a beginner's T that will also be compatible with live plants and keep the plants alive.  Even most expert T keepers shy away from this due to all of the complications that must be handled.

I suggest you get an arid species first so that you can understand the T husbandry first.  Then move up to ones that will be compatible with live plants after you have some experience.

Here is my thoughts on the Humid species where I am familiar.

The problem on m. robustum is that it is skittish and will struggle if you are having to do husbandry adjustments to get past the learning curve.  It was suggested to me that I not rehouse mine more than once so that it doesn't stress the T badly.  Otherwise they do well in a moist environment so a live plant would work with them.

H. Gigas would be a great T for you one of these days but not now.  It is an OW (Old World) tarantula.  You need to own NW (New World) T's for a while before you get something with highly potent venom.

Neoholothele incei is a T that needs humidity.  It needs moisture so it would work with plants, but likely will eventually cover your plant with so much web that the plant will struggle to get light.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Peavey91 (Feb 14, 2017)

This is what's available  even then it's what there breeders supply the stores. Now I do realize there are alot of species on there not suitable for a beginner such as the ornamentals, the orange baboon, and the Trinidad chevron.


----------



## Venom1080 (Feb 14, 2017)

avoid anything with baboon or ornamental at the end. also the two at the bottom are pretty mean and really fast, but their venom isnt as bad as the OWs. the pinktoes tougher for beginners to get right first try too. the haitian brown i think is Phormictopus cancerides, a pretty large defensive spider. anything else you should be fine with.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Peavey91 (Feb 14, 2017)

Can you guys give me some advice for the pink toe. For some reason in my minds eye that's what I see.


----------



## Jeff23 (Feb 14, 2017)

Peavey91 said:


> Can you guys give me some advice for the pink toe. For some reason in my minds eye that's what I see.


Are you wanting an Avicularia species to work with a live plant or just in a container with cork bark / plastic plants?  If you want it to thrive with live plants you will need a lot of luck considering the number one mistake people make is adding too much humidity and not enough ventilation to match for their Avic.  I can't help you on that type of setup.

I start an Avic in a 32 oz deli cup (or Walmart Cereal keeper if the Avic is 3/4" or larger).  I put a lot of holes in the container to provide cross ventilation and ventilation at the top.  Make sure the holes aren't too big because the T can fit through a small hole.  Toothpick size is best if the T is small sized.  I put a large piece of cork bark, multiple soft plastic plants from Hobby Lobby  and about an inch of coco fiber substrate.  Make sure any fake plants you place in it are thoroughly washed.  I pour boiling water over mine as well to insure all chemicals are purged.  I leave about one inch at the top of the container open with no objects so that my T won't be webbing up the lid.  You can attach the objects inside the enclosure with a hot melt gun.

I give mine a couple water dishes to insure it has a little more humidity than normal.  About once per week I spray a very small amount of water on one section of the cup (but not the T) to up the humidity a little.  Since the T will web up the container somewhat I use a syringe to insure I can shoot water into the water dish when refills are needed.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Peavey91 (Feb 14, 2017)

I mean I don't plan on going right into a 10g tall or similar enclosure for an adult of the species. So I wouldn't be planting anytime soon. So advice for rearing from sling to juvis to adult would all be welcome.


----------



## Venom1080 (Feb 14, 2017)

Peavey91 said:


> I mean I don't plan on going right into a 10g tall or similar enclosure for an adult of the species. So I wouldn't be planting anytime soon. So advice for rearing from sling to juvis to adult would all be welcome.


i keep mine the same from slings to adults. dry sub, lots of vent, water dish, and some plastic plants and wood to give them some webbing points near the top.


----------



## Peavey91 (Feb 14, 2017)

Obviously not the same container through adulthood though

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ChrisTy (Feb 14, 2017)

I currently have 2 Avic spp. They are not very forgiving for husbandry mistakes and can stress pretty easily. That said however if you do the right research you should be able to care for these beautiful species. Make sure you have plenty of ventilation and circulation. The only time I worry about humidity other that providing an always full water dish, is during the winter time when my house gets super dry. Even then I only wet down some of the substrate minimally. For my enclosure for my adult A. avic, I have attached a water dish higher up on the walls, provided cork bark leaned up against the side that is 3/4 the height of the enclosure, and have added some fake flowers and leaves to provide anchor points and hiding abilities. I have put a lot of ventilation holes throughout the enclosure. I have tried many different set ups for my A avic and she never seemed to thrive until I designed the current one I just explained.

I am surprised no one has linked this yet. This is a great thread about Avicularia husbandry.
http://arachnoboards.com/threads/avicularia-husbandry.282549/#post-2461399

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Award 1


----------



## Peavey91 (Feb 14, 2017)

That was a pretty good article actually. I enjoyed reading it. Thanks k you


----------



## ChrisTy (Feb 14, 2017)

I also wanted to add that avics can Jump! and I mean Jump! Mine constantly leap across the enclosure to pounce on their prey. I'm sure they can jump a few feet at a time. During a rehousing session with my adult female she leaped from her old enclosure  and just flew in the air and tried to run away. I couldn't believe what I had just seen. Just be prepared, because being prepared saved me from having to go searching for a fleeing spider. I also remembered to keep everything close to the ground during the rehouse just in case of a leap, so that the fall would not injure it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jeff23 (Feb 14, 2017)

ChrisTy said:


> I also wanted to add that avics can Jump! and I mean Jump! Mine constantly leap across the enclosure to pounce on their prey. I'm sure they can jump a few feet at a time. During a rehousing session with my adult female she leaped from her old enclosure  and just flew in the air and tried to run away. I couldn't believe what I had just seen. Just be prepared, because being prepared saved me from having to go searching for a fleeing spider. I also remembered to keep everything close to the ground during the rehouse just in case of a leap, so that the fall would not injure it.


True.. Always keep a catch cup handy.  I keep a 16 oz deli cup and lid handy in case a T ever does get loose.


----------



## Peavey91 (Feb 14, 2017)

Yes that's something I will be ready for. I don't plan on doing any rehousing on my dresser. But I do plan on having a spare deli cup as well a the top of a Coke bottle throuroughly washed out for catch cups. I've seen videos of these guys jumping, and I know that falls can kill them easily

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Anoplogaster (Feb 14, 2017)

Honestly, there really isn't anything difficult about keeping avics IMO. Most often, folks that have issues are following crappy caresheet advice, which are a death sentence for them. You set them up properly, and they do just fine Same goes for any T, really. I wouldn't necessarily put it on a scale of difficulty. They're just different. Certain species require certain types of care. If the keeper takes the responsibility to learn what their species needs (and trusts the advice from people who already have them), they can have any T

A. versicolor is a fun one to raise from slinghood to adult! They already start their lives as beautiful little fuzzy blue gems. You can often find them for $30-40 as slings. As they grow, their colors change and become more complex..... from a blue striped abdomen to a reddish burgundy. Very attractive Ts.

I'd say the live plants add a bit of challenge to your care. Mostly because live plants will need to be tended to, which requires you to poke around the enclosure much more often than you otherwise would. Ts do best when left alone. Obviously, you can't ignore them completely. But I like to disturb them as little as possible. With their strongest sense being vibration, cage maintenance probably puts them on sensory overload.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Peavey91 (Feb 15, 2017)

That's true. If anything ide like to get something like a peace Lilly the petite kind. There low maintenance petite a don't get to large, take kindly to not being water much or over watering. And there leaves are sturdy.


----------



## Andrea82 (Feb 15, 2017)

A peace lily needs somewhat more moisture than the substrate for an Avicularia should be, but it could work, just make sure there is enough ventilation. I am not sure if the plant would do well without sunlight, since you can't keep a T in sunlight. And on top of that, the leaf and flowerstems will likely be webbed up in a tunnel bij the Avic.
I would try to go for a slightly bigger sling, just to give yourself slightly more room for small mistakes, a bigger sling meaning 4th instar and up.

Some good info for starters:
http://arachnoboards.com/threads/beginner-info-read-before-posting.153508/

http://arachnoboards.com/threads/basic-tarantula-anatomy.5095/

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## viper69 (Feb 15, 2017)

Peavey91 said:


> But what makes pink toes as sling to juvis harder to care for?


People DO NOT do the proper amount of research and think all Ts are the same more/less. They end up keeping Avics in moist/stuffy containers with POOR air exchanges, this kills Avics in a matter of months without the owner even knowing. It's the only genus we have in the forum with a TON of "Help my Dying Avic".

People just don't care about the EXOTIC animal they are buying.



Peavey91 said:


> Can you guys give me some advice for the pink toe. For some reason in my minds eye that's what I see.


If you have questions about the Avic post I did that you read, just ask me.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Peavey91 (Feb 15, 2017)

I tried looking on here but couldn't find anyone selling avic versicolor slings. And I don't know if anyone local has any? I'm in the bay area California, you'd think there would be some type of specialist t or invert store but there's not, the aquaria hobby is big out here.


----------



## viper69 (Feb 15, 2017)

Peavey91 said:


> I tried looking on here but couldn't find anyone selling avic versicolor slings. And I don't know if anyone local has any? I'm in the bay area California, you'd think there would be some type of specialist t or invert store but there's not, the aquaria hobby is big out here.


I know for a fact that Kelly Swift of Swift Inverts just hatched some out, google him up. He's a TOP breeder and seller, ALSO excellent packer, the gold standard IMO.

Nothing worth mentioning in NorCal.  An invert store? Too small a market to have a placed dedicated to only inverts. I don't get the impression you are familiar w/the market in which we have a hobby for.

However, all the major dealers and sellers for herps are down in SoCal, including the shows too. Better weather, and just larger number of people.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Peavey91 (Feb 15, 2017)

Yeah I'm not familiar with the market yet, I've been doing searches galore over the past few weeks that's how I stumbled onto this forum. I've always found forums to be amazing help when hobby such as ours are concerned and mostly completely honest and helpful people. Does swift inverts have a website? 

The only thing I'm sad about is thay this forum doesn't have a board on tapatalk.





viper69 said:


> I know for a fact that Kelly Swift of Swift Inverts just hatched some out, google him up. He's a TOP breeder and seller, ALSO excellent packer, the gold standard IMO.
> 
> Nothing worth mentioning in NorCal.  An invert store? Too small a market to have a placed dedicated to only inverts. I don't get the impression you are familiar w/the market in which we have a hobby for.
> 
> However, all the major dealers and sellers for herps are down in SoCal, including the shows too. Better weather, and just larger number of people.


----------



## viper69 (Feb 15, 2017)

Peavey91 said:


> Does swift inverts


Google



Peavey91 said:


> this forum doesn't have a board on tapatalk


Used to!!! it was great too!! @MrDeranged

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Peavey91 (Feb 15, 2017)

I came upon this website before.

Reactions: Clarification Please 1


----------



## EulersK (Feb 15, 2017)

viper69 said:


> Used to!!! it was great t


It's already optimized for mobile!

Plus, I doubt mods have any control over it. Sounds more like the forum platform's "problem" to solve.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## viper69 (Feb 15, 2017)

EulersK said:


> It's already optimized for mobile!
> 
> Plus, I doubt mods have any control over it. Sounds more like the forum platform's "problem" to solve.


Tapatalk is a far faster platform.  Also, what do mods have anything to do with this???


----------



## Peavey91 (Feb 15, 2017)

I think I'll just order from swift.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## EulersK (Feb 15, 2017)

viper69 said:


> Tapatalk is a far faster platform.  Also, what do mods have anything to do with this???


You tagged a mod. And I used to use Tapatalk... can't say it was significantly better than this forum is now. It had some neat features, sure, but nothing that makes me miss it daily.


----------



## Peavey91 (Feb 15, 2017)

I was just saying to bad it wasn't there because I always have thay app open to talk to my buddies from the aquaria trade I networked with, we brought a few species of eriocaulen plant into the u.s. from the UK. A few shrimp species from japan. Very fulfilling to provide new species to any hobby


----------



## Peavey91 (Feb 16, 2017)

Peavey91 said:


> I came upon this website before.


Clarification, the swift inverts website


----------



## Rob1985 (Feb 16, 2017)

Peavey91 said:


> Clarification, the swift inverts website


Kelly Swift is a very reputable and so is Fear Not Tarantulas. Either are a good choice for getting your first T.


----------



## Peavey91 (Feb 16, 2017)

Rob1985 said:


> Kelly Swift is a very reputable and so is Fear Not Tarantulas. Either are a good choice for getting your first T.


Except for being responsive to emails


----------



## EulersK (Feb 16, 2017)

Peavey91 said:


> Except for being responsive to emails


Business standard is three business days to respond to an email. This thread isn't even that old, and I have an hunch that you didn't email them until yesterday

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob1985 (Feb 16, 2017)

Peavey91 said:


> Except for being responsive to emails


Keep in mind, last I checked, this isn't their full time job. So being patient for a quality and heathy specimen is worth it.


----------



## Peavey91 (Feb 16, 2017)

EulersK said:


> Business standard is three business days to respond to an email. This thread isn't even that old, and I have an hunch that you didn't email them until yesterday


Yeah I sent the email yesterday at work


----------



## Peavey91 (Feb 16, 2017)

Who  some other reputable sources to purchase slings from guy?


----------



## Jeff23 (Feb 16, 2017)

I have found that many of the suppliers are slow to respond on emails.  I suspect the majority do this as second jobs since it is very hard to do this as your exclusive income.  They always check emails before making shipments and coordinate when you want delivery if you do make an order.  Most online retailers publish days of the week used for shipments on their websites.

I have ordered from both Swifts and Fear Not Tarantulas.  Both are trustworthy and provide a quality product.    @cold blood, @JoeRossi (see the classifieds), Arachnoiden, Pincher's & Pokies, Pet Center, Jamie's Tarantulas, Net-Bug have all made good deliveries with quality product to me.  All of them vary on the species available so you may need to look at alternatives if you don't find what you want.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Anoplogaster (Feb 16, 2017)

I have experience with Jamie's Tarantulas and @JoeRossi. Great sellers!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lokee85 (Feb 17, 2017)

Although I had a scorpion and a wolf spider for a couple of years, I am new to the hobby of T's as well, and I have purchased from two dealers/sellers so far. My first purchase was from Jamie's Tarantulas where I got a B. Albopilosum and B. Vagans slings with enclosures (which I modified slightly to add more ventilation). Aside from a carrier delay and an issue with my local post office (which is in no way a fault of the supplier), I'm thrilled with my little slings from Jamie. They're active, healthy, and VORACIOUS eaters. Plus, the shipping cost was great. I have also purchased (at a SUPER low price, too) and am anticipating shipment on 3 a. avics from a private seller here on the forums, Casey K. She and other sellers have ads in the forum classifieds. Just make sure you read seller reviews and research the person or company before purchasing. I've heard and discovered some nasty information about some places (although none I've seen mentioned in this thread), so be careful when you buy. 

P.S. I've also heard good things about JR's Inverts and plan to make a purchase from them in the future. Plus, they've got freebies!

Reactions: Like 2 | Award 1


----------



## Charlottesweb17 (Feb 17, 2017)

Peavey91 said:


> What's upppppp!!!!!
> I'm not new to husbandry and know what it ultimately takes to care for a pet properly. I've had fish tanks since I was 7 ranging from Salt water reef tanks to co2 injected high tech planted tanks. I've bred everything from dwarf shrimp like black king Kong, to guppies, to dwarf cichlids.
> 
> But I wanted to get into something else and I seen petco selling slings, I know i know don't buy from petco. But I also don't have 200 to spend for a sling or spider Ling from private breeders. So off to petco I shall go. I'm thinking about getting a red rump, a pink toe, I forget the other one I was thinking about getting. But my questions are these.
> ...


I am new to Twitter as well! Waiting for my first sling to arrive when weather warms up.  I got a Pink Salmon Bird Eater!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Peavey91 (Feb 17, 2017)

Yeah the weather is pretty bad in the bay area California rn. I would necessarily want to subject a sling to this weather. Even ordering aquatic fish and plants I coordinated with my suppliers across the US to ensure survivablity.


----------



## Charlottesweb17 (Feb 17, 2017)

Charlottesweb17 said:


> I am new to Twitter as well! Waiting for my first sling to arrive when weather warms up.  I got a Pink Salmon Bird Eater!


Flipping auto correct!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shudragon (Feb 17, 2017)

Just my 2 cents to throw in - new to the hobby, about 6 months in.

Slings are easy to take care of as long as you don't mind buying small/pinhead feeders for them. Prekilled works as long as they are not huge feeders.

Avics were my first juvenile sized spiders - listen to the husbandry advice here (overflowed water dish with ALOT of vertical ventilation) I haven't had any problems yet.

Out of the spiders I currently own my juvie B. albopilosum is my favorite, she is quite skittish as most brachy's are when young and loves to use half her substrate to fill in one side of her burrow, but she is a great eater and would much rather kick hairs on me and run away than bite me.

My picks for first spiders would be a juvie sized (2"+) brachypelma or grammastola genus. They are semi-arid to arid species, all you need is a water dish (overflow based on species specific husbandry) and a hide, and they are generally great eaters unless in pre-molt so new T owners won't worry that "OMG my spider hasn't eaten in a month!" 

Also, most acanthoscurria/aphonopelmas would fit this as well, but their temperaments vary.

I love my E. red sling to death but he hasn't molted in 3 months, they are extremely slow growing, painfully so.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shudragon (Feb 17, 2017)

Rob1985 said:


> Kelly Swift is a very reputable and so is Fear Not Tarantulas. Either are a good choice for getting your first T.





Peavey91 said:


> Who  some other reputable sources to purchase slings from guy?


From my personal experience so far - Swift is great, Jamie is great, Paul at petcenter.info is great. Have heard great things about fear not, tarantula canada, ken the bug guy, and never underestimate a small local breeder if you can find one.


----------



## Peavey91 (Feb 18, 2017)

Shudragon said:


> From my personal experience so far - Swift is great, Jamie is great, Paul at petcenter.info is great. Have heard great things about fear not, tarantula canada, ken the bug guy, and never underestimate a small local breeder if you can find one.


The problem is trying to find a small local breeder I've been trying with no avail. Like I said in previous posts, in the bay area the aquaria hobby is huge.

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## Shudragon (Feb 18, 2017)

Peavey91 said:


> The problem is trying to find a small local breeder I've been trying with no avail. Like I said in previous posts, in the bay area the aquaria hobby is huge.


Hey man, I live in upper michigan. Tarantula Canada and Arachnophiliacs are my closest breeders, and I'm pretty much a full state away from any shows...as far as I know anyway.


----------



## Peavey91 (Feb 18, 2017)

That's when you start on forums to try and get some meeting going and such.

But tarantula canada ships cross inter country lines? Aren't there permits required for that? 

I'm so used to the aquaria trade and keeping with with the laws and local by laws, I know that there two completely different hobbies, but laws and by laws are set for live species in a general capacity the majority of the time.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shudragon (Feb 18, 2017)

Peavey91 said:


> That's when you start on forums to try and get some meeting going and such.
> 
> But tarantula canada ships cross inter country lines? Aren't there permits required for that?
> 
> I'm so used to the aquaria trade and keeping with with the laws and local by laws, I know that there two completely different hobbies, but laws and by laws are set for live species in a general capacity the majority of the time.


Depends on species for CITES. Can't order Brachypelmas for example without doing a fish and wildlife inspection at a port city, so they're out of the question. A lot of species are not regulated though.

Reactions: Like 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Rob1985 (Feb 18, 2017)

Shudragon said:


> From my personal experience so far - Swift is great, Jamie is great, Paul at petcenter.info is great. Have heard great things about fear not, tarantula canada, ken the bug guy, and never underestimate a small local breeder if you can find one.


 I am very lucky to have at least 3 reputable sellers/breeders within an hour of me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## darkness975 (Feb 18, 2017)

Peavey91 said:


> Who are some other reputable sources to purchase slings from?


Swift Invertebrates and Ken the Bug Guy are my two favorites. Also Jamie's Tarantulas and the others that people have mentioned in this thread.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Peavey91 (Feb 19, 2017)

Shudragon said:


> Depends on species for CITES. Can't order Brachypelmas for example without doing a fish and wildlife inspection at a port city, so they're out of the question. A lot of species are not regulated though.


I just got in contact with tarantula canada. Just as i thought its the same as within any other hobby. this is what they said. 


Thank you for contacting us at Tarantula Canada.

The US Fish and Wild Life regulations for shipments to the USA also apply to the animals we sell.  The cost of an import is often more that the value of the specimens (except for very large orders), so for a single specimen, you would do better to check with some dealers in the USA

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Peavey91 (Mar 13, 2017)

I just placed my order from kswift today. I'm super excited


----------



## nicodimus22 (Mar 13, 2017)

Peavey91 said:


> I just placed my order from kswift today. I'm super excited


Details, man! What did you order?


----------



## Peavey91 (Mar 13, 2017)

I got on the phone with Kelly a few weeks ago, and we chatted for about half an hour. The weather is finally decent to have placed my order. I got a versi sling, and Mexican red rump.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## nicodimus22 (Mar 13, 2017)

Peavey91 said:


> I got on the phone with Kelly a few weeks ago, and we chatted for about half an hour. The weather is finally decent to have placed my order. I got a versi sling, and Mexican red rump.


Fun! We demand photos once they are set up.


----------



## Peavey91 (Mar 13, 2017)

Photos will come soon enough. He has set me up with the versi container which will last me a few molts, the red rump I'm going to keep in a deli container untill it's big enough to rehousing as well. 

Some suggestions on mature terrarium would be welcome. I've been looking into Jaimes terrariums, but still undecided


----------



## Olan (Mar 14, 2017)

Jamie's terrariums look awesome, but they are a bit pricey. I'm going to buy some plexiglass and the necessary tools so I can build them myself. This is an option if you are decent at making stuff.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Peavey91 (Mar 14, 2017)

I used to breed beta plakats a few years back. Had them imported from Thailand and Taiwan. Set the spawn up in a 54 gallon tank and built several acrylic breeding containers to sit inside the tank itself so I'm accustomed to building did enclosures. But this time around just getting into tarantulas ide rather purchase my enclosures


----------



## Peavey91 (Mar 14, 2017)

There's also an 8 year old child in the house, my girlfriends little sister. So I would rather have something I can lock as well. I don't trust her sneaky little hands


----------



## Venom1080 (Mar 14, 2017)

how familiar are you on Avicularia care? 
EDIT: never mind, forgot i ever responded to this thread.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Peavey91 (Mar 14, 2017)

Venom1080 said:


> how familiar are you on Avicularia care?
> EDIT: never mind, forgot i ever responded to this thread.


Haha it's ok. Familiar not so much. Confident after talking to Kelly at kswift extremely.


----------



## Venom1080 (Mar 14, 2017)

Peavey91 said:


> Haha it's ok. Familiar not so much. Confident after talking to Kelly at kswift extremely.


well, just follow vipers advice in that link you got a couple pages back, you'll be fine.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Peavey91 (Mar 14, 2017)

I'm pretty confident, or I wouldn't have risked purchasing a versi. I am extremely excited. With everyone's help here and Kelly's, this is going to be an extremely satisfying and gambling experience to embark on.


----------



## Peavey91 (Mar 14, 2017)

How do u guys think the exo Terra nano tall terrarium fairs with ventilation for the versi? The 8x8x12


----------



## Olan (Mar 14, 2017)

People use those for arboreals a lot. Seems to work well for them. I've never used one though.
My first arboreal was a versicolor, I've had her 9 years now. As long as you're aware to avoid a stuffy, humid encloseure, you should do fine.


----------



## Jerry (Mar 14, 2017)

I think the only down fall with those enclosures is the lack of cross ventilation but there b vagans are awesome mine is a is a aggressive feed and real easy to care for


----------



## Peavey91 (Mar 14, 2017)

I have coco fiber I'm going to dry out completely in the sun before I place in in the terrarium so avoid excess humidity and I can control the humidity easier. I think it's going to be easier to avoid a stuffy stagnant terrarium thay way as well. 
I really like the exo Terra terrarium I've had them before for anoles and tree frogs and the like. But the ventilation I could see a problem but the front should have enough holes to push air through the top of the tank. 
Where do you guys purchase pre made acrylic tanks at?


----------



## Jerry (Mar 14, 2017)

http://jamiestarantulas.com/enclosures this is one place to get them there are. Bunch any place that sells large numbers of tarantulas online tend to have enclosures and a lot of people make there own out of recycled containers

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jerry (Mar 14, 2017)

And don't get me wrong you can use them and they do alright 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
this is what I have my MM A Avic in and he's fine it's just not ideal

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Peavey91 (Mar 14, 2017)

Jerry said:


> And don't get me wrong you can use them and they do alright
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love jaimes enclosures, but there a bit expensive.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Mar 14, 2017)

Peavey91 said:


> How do u guys think the exo Terra nano tall terrarium fairs with ventilation for the versi? The 8x8x12


Those enclosures are fine, I have a 3" female in one, just remove the polystyrene background they supply (some Tarantulas chew them up and they take up far too much room in my opinion, cork tile looks better and takes up a lot less space) and replace the mesh in the lid (they can get their tarsal claws stuck in the mesh and lose legs) with a piece of acrylic with plenty of air holes drilled into it and you're good to go.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Jerry (Mar 14, 2017)

bug.net/apps/webstore/products/category here is anothe set  and much cheaper but also not the largest enclosures


----------



## Peavey91 (Mar 14, 2017)

Jerry said:


> bug.net/apps/webstore/products/category here is anothe set  and much cheaper but also not the largest enclosures


That link isn't working and I csnt seem to pull up bug.net either /:

Edit:I found it


----------



## cold blood (Mar 14, 2017)

draiko said:


> I dont have anything else constructive to add except that Ive never paid more at a breeder than a petshop. Breeders are always cheaper. Have fun!


Yeah, buying directly from breeders is _literally_, always cheaper.




Peavey91 said:


> The red rump I was almost set on but I've heard towards full maturity they get quite aggressive. I was almost set on a rose hair but I wanted to keep a more humid tank, more on the top side ofor 70 to 80 percent humidity. I don't necessarily want a pet hole either the challenge of keeping an avic. Avic. Or versicolor from sling into adulthood kinda strikes a light bulb on in my head......


Red rumps are more skittish than anything...and defensive is a better description than aggression...these things aren't chasing things down to bite, its purely a defensive thing.












Tliltocatl vagans



__ cold blood
__ Feb 13, 2017
__ 5
__
brachypelma vagans
mexican redrump tarantula
tliltocatl
tliltocatl vagans
vagans




						vagans
					




Important to note, keep away from humidity numbers, there is literally *no* reason to even have a device that attempts to measure it (hygrometers themselves are notoriously inaccurate).   What you should concentrate on with ts is the moisture level *in the substrate*, _not_ in the air...then ventilation is the next consideration, as moisture dependent ts enclosures will be prone to mold without adequate ventilation.

Good to see that ultimately you chose not to go this route.   This balance is much easier with experience, and therefore these species are more enjoyable when you don't have to wonder or worry.



EulersK said:


> Red rump = B. vagans
> 
> B. vagans is a semi-arid species. A humid tank would kill that spider.


B. vagans _isn't_ a desert spider, and is fine in a wide range of keeping, I offer mine damp substrate on a regular basis, _especially_ in winter when its dry here.



Peavey91 said:


> This is what's available  even then it's what there breeders supply the stores. Now I do realize there are alot of species on there not suitable for a beginner such as the ornamentals, the orange baboon, and the Trinidad chevron.


I'm glad you didn't decide to rely on someone local, you get better deals (can't find them if you aren't looking where they are) and a significantly larger selection to work from.  The classified section and its correlating review page are tarantula shopping gold....utilize them, its not only a great place to buy from, but also to network with breeders.

*Get the chevron* at some point, they're hardy, easy to keep and not particularly defensive (but impressively fast).  IMO these are the perfect tarantula (I _am_ partial to green though).  They grow as fast as anything, get large, are *unbelievable* eaters and make great display ts (note that this _doesn't_ apply to most of the rest of the genus)...plus they breed easily, so they're readily available at low cost....often $10 or less for a sling (which stay slings for like 6 months).  On top of all that, its my belief that no single species is better at preparing someone for OW arboreals....JMO












Resized952017030395145953



__ cold blood
__ Mar 3, 2017








Peavey91 said:


> I mean I don't plan on going right into a 10g tall or similar enclosure for an adult of the species. So I wouldn't be planting anytime soon. So advice for rearing from sling to juvis to adult would all be welcome.


Slings can be kept easily in a 16 or 32oz deli cup.













Resized952017030195121305



__ cold blood
__ Mar 1, 2017



						Johnny 2 legs finally got an actual enclosure to enjoy...the recovery process and growth of this...
					
















Resized952016112595224725



__ cold blood
__ Nov 26, 2016
__ 5






Wood to climb on, surround the mid to upper half with plants, add a water dish and good ventilation and you should be just fine...just keep the sub predominantly dry.



Peavey91 said:


> Yes that's something I will be ready for. I don't plan on doing any rehousing on my dresser. But I do plan on having a spare deli cup as well a the top of a Coke bottle throuroughly washed out for catch cups. I've seen videos of these guys jumping, and I know that falls can kill them easily


A dresser would probably be a terrible place IMO (unless its in the center of an empty room).   Try to utilize a more controlled environment....an easy, logical place is the bath tub...roomy, smooth, and free of clutter (generally).   For me, it just makes things easier....just close the drain *first*.

Another long time keeper @Poec54 uses another interesting and effective method.  He does it on a tall stool.  This keeps you at a good level (as opposed to bent over a tub) and makes it so the spider needs to negotiate its way down an open and easily retrievable area.  Just put the stool in an open area, than if you get a jumper you have enough room to easily corral it.   I often put a stool in the tub if I am dealing with something that could take a little more time if things have a hiccup.



Peavey91 said:


> I tried looking on here but couldn't find anyone selling avic versicolor slings. And I don't know if anyone local has any? I'm in the bay area California, you'd think there would be some type of specialist t or invert store but there's not, the aquaria hobby is big out here.


Spring is almost here, and with it will be the annual influx of plentiful and cheap versi slings.

In 2 months they will be everywhere...they always are.



Peavey91 said:


> Yeah the weather is pretty bad in the bay area California rn. I would necessarily want to subject a sling to this weather. Even ordering aquatic fish and plants I coordinated with my suppliers across the US to ensure survivablity.


Ts ship much better than those things...pretty much anything over 30 for night lows is a safe bet with someone who knows how to properly pack.

I'm sure yours will be an example of such packing.  I recall a while back Kelly shipping a big package of ts in the middle of winter to Alaska without losses.    The man's been in the biz for a while and is a pro.



Peavey91 said:


> The problem is trying to find a small local breeder I've been trying with no avail. Like I said in previous posts, in the bay area the aquaria hobby is huge.


Can the local search...this hobby is much more fun and interesting if you don't limit your sources.



Peavey91 said:


> I'm pretty confident, or I wouldn't have risked purchasing a versi. I am extremely excited. With everyone's help here and Kelly's, this is going to be an extremely satisfying and gambling experience to embark on.


I wouldn't have suggest it, but truthfully, its probably the hardiest of all the avic (like) species out there.  They tend to web quickly (a sign of an avic adapting), and eat very well....they can also be pretty fast grower.



Peavey91 said:


> How do u guys think the exo Terra nano tall terrarium fairs with ventilation for the versi? The 8x8x12


Not for a sling of juvie (see previous pics)...how big is the one you ordered?



Peavey91 said:


> I have coco fiber I'm going to dry out completely in the sun before I place in in the terrarium


Are you using those bricks?  If so...good idea...but if not (I wouldn't touch those bricks for free), the bagged stuff can just be added.














Resized952016110995175801



__ cold blood
__ Nov 9, 2016



						versi
					
















Resized952016112295220903



__ cold blood
__ Nov 23, 2016
__ 2


















Resized952017010795161448



__ cold blood
__ Jan 13, 2017



						versi
					
















Resized952017010795161601



__ cold blood
__ Jan 13, 2017
__ 1



						versi
					



Good luck, versicolor are a true joy to raise, they go through some great color changes along the way.

I will also add that in the ideal shipping times of spring and fall, temps across the country are so good for shipping that 2 day shipping, at less than half the cost, is now a very good option.   Many breeders (myself included) do indeed offer LAG with 2 day shipping during these times....take advantage!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## EulersK (Mar 14, 2017)

cold blood said:


> B. vagans _isn't_ a desert spider, and is fine in a wide range of keeping, I offer mine damp substrate on a regular basis, _especially_ in winter when its dry here.


Agreed, but the OP was talking about 70-80% humidity. The B. vagans is durable and not to be kept on bone dry substrate (mine rarely dries out completely), but I really don't think it'd do well in that high of humidity.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Peavey91 (Mar 14, 2017)

cold blood said:


> Not for a sling of juvie (see previous pics)...how big is the one you ordered?


My versi is less than an inch and so is the vagans. The exo Terra I was referring two was for a mature t. For a sling to juvis I know to keep it in smaller containers. Kelly provided me with a 50 dram vial for my versi which he said would last a while. My vagans I'm going to go to the dollar store and get a Tupperware that's flat and has some space for him to move around on.

Edit: also I'm not using the  bricks. I absolutely hate those, even when I worked with killie fish and breeding those I always always used the bagged stuff.


----------



## Peavey91 (Mar 14, 2017)

EulersK said:


> Agreed, but the OP was talking about 70-80% humidity. The B. vagans is durable and not to be kept on bone dry substrate (mine rarely dries out completely), but I really don't think it'd do well in that high of humidity.


After talking to eveeyone and just found out one of my supervisors keeps t's and snakes and other venomous animals, I'm not going to concentrate on humidity, but rather get a feel for what my tarantulas tell me.


----------



## cold blood (Mar 14, 2017)

EulersK said:


> Agreed, but the OP was talking about 70-80% humidity. The B. vagans is durable and not to be kept on bone dry substrate (mine rarely dries out completely), but I really don't think it'd do well in that high of humidity.


Yeah, but I made a point to not focus on humidity...so it wasn't that, my point was more that you don't have to keep them bone dry.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Walker253 (Mar 14, 2017)

Shudragon said:


> Depends on species for CITES. Can't order Brachypelmas for example without doing a fish and wildlife inspection at a port city, so they're out of the question. A lot of species are not regulated though.


You might find out the hard way. Live animals into the US need to be inspected. What you are doing is called "Brown Boxing". It's illegal.
Tarantulas Canada isn't breaking laws and has no responsibility to make sure you're abiding by them. You're playing with fire...

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Peavey91 (Mar 14, 2017)

This is why I ordered domestically

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Peavey91 (Mar 16, 2017)

I don't have a picture of my redrump yet. It seems to be a bit shy. 

I got home last night and my f2f had unboxed my new friends to let some fresh air fun through the shipping containers. Which Kelly does an amazing job with. I set up there little habitats. The redrump is in a tupaware container filled about halfway with cocofiber and a cork bark hide I got today. But it had dug a little burrow and webbed that up a bit last night while I was sleeping. 

My versi as pictured here, is in a 50 dram vial with some coco fiber and a cork bark slab, it was a bit finnicky unpacking and didn't really want to go into it's new habitat but I coaxed it in with a soft bristled paint brush. It hasn't webbed anything up yet. I'm going to try to feed them tonight or tomorrow morning. 

I was super excited when I got home last night. Like a 4 year old in a toy store


----------



## runCMD (Mar 16, 2017)

By the way - it may be worth checking out East Bay Vivarium if you can make it to Berkeley. They have some cool Ts there and it's just an awesome shop to visit. I drove down from the north bay and picked up one of my 3 Ts there last month. The others I just ordered online.

EDIT: good choices btw - my third was a versi from Jamie's and I love the little blue bugger.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Peavey91 (Mar 16, 2017)

runCMD said:


> By the way - it may be worth checking out East Bay Vivarium if you can make it to Berkeley. They have some cool Ts there and it's just an awesome shop to visit. I drove down from the north bay and picked up one of my 3 Ts there last month. The others I just ordered online.
> 
> EDIT: good choices btw - my third was a versi from Jamie's and I love the little blue bugger.


I've been thinking about driving up there. When I worked at petsmart, I had a customer that kept dart frogs of all sorts and he uses to go there a lot and suggested it to me as well.

I may end up breaking the bank and purchasing a terrarium from jaimes for my red rump. But the versi eventually I'm going to get an exo terra for


----------



## runCMD (Mar 17, 2017)

I've used the medium Jamie's and liked it and have Exos and LOVE them. Petco has had them on sale for a while - might be worth checking.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Peavey91 (Mar 17, 2017)

There's a petclub not to far from where I live the tall nano 8x8x12 is 31 bucks so not to bad same price as amazon.


----------



## runCMD (Mar 17, 2017)

I found they didn't have them in store only online and it can take a few weeks unfortunately so if Amazon has it for the same price that'd be the go to. They were 40% off previously.


----------



## Peavey91 (Mar 17, 2017)

We're you talking about Petco not having them in the store?

There's a petclub, another pet store in the bay area that has them in stock continuously.


----------



## runCMD (Mar 17, 2017)

Oh I see awesome thought it was a typo. I'm way up north in wine country so not much around here.


----------



## Peavey91 (Mar 17, 2017)

Humboldt area or farther north? Yeah there's not many around but they are here. If you are looking for exo terra without shipping it may be worth the drive to check it out

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## runCMD (Mar 17, 2017)

Sonoma County - I've got 3 nanos and a medium low right now so I'm good. Will probably get a medium or nano tall to move the versi to when it grows up. Right now it's in an enclosure I bought from a member here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Peavey91 (Mar 17, 2017)

Right on I want to get more already but I'm going to wait till these guys grow up and I can convince my girlfriend to let me get more


----------



## Peavey91 (Mar 20, 2017)

So this Sunday I went out to sunol regional wilderness park, it's like a protected reserve for hiking and what not. Walked along the little Yosemite trial to another trail which name eludes me. Anyways we were walking and my lady told me there was  a Webb on a hole in the side of the hill, not a steep hill mind you. I looked inside and couldn't help myself. Took a little branch and coaxed it out. It flicked some hair at me but settled down and crawled back inside it's burrow after I got this photo. What a beautiful little tarantula she was.

I believe it was an aphonopelma Smithi

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Peavey91 (Mar 22, 2017)

Here's the other one, my vagans our roaming from it's multi entranced burrow under that cork bark. It's cute but it's ugly at the same time nice fat and plump, this one I've had no problems feeding. However my versi hasn't accepted any food alive or dead, crickets or baby mealworms. I talked to Kelly, he said that it's siblings are all molting right now, so I'm assuming that's why.


----------



## Peavey91 (Apr 6, 2017)

Bahhhhhhhhhh yesssss!!!!!! I finally got my baby to eat a couple times in the last week. Makes me so happy

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Charlottesweb17 (Apr 6, 2017)

I got l.parahybana as my first slings. I have had them a month and love them. They are about a half inch now and full of attitude and personality they come out at night and burrow during the day.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Peavey91 (Apr 6, 2017)

Speaking of burrowing. I got a question. My b. Vagans has burrowed under it's work bark, has like 4 entranced but has sealed all 4 entrances. Ive had him for about a month now and he fed 4 times for me. Is this the beginning of a premolt?


----------



## Peavey91 (May 8, 2017)

First molt on my b vagans!!!!! My versi is still in pre molt 3 weeks later and won't accept food though

Reactions: Like 2


----------

